# New rack



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Almost finished my new rack for my shrimp tanks. Need to find three more tanks and it is finished.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice rack


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Saw this setup tonight folks and it' looks great,,, really neat work frank. Franks others setups and fish are quite great "eyecandy" as well.. 

thanks for the tour frank...

sheldon


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

are those all 10 gallons? Why no plants? Looks good, now for the shrimps


I have 4 x 10 gallons on my stand, but I have to admit I am NOT a fan
of keeping the tanks this way....I much prefer side on views. 

I find looking thru the tank from the end doesn't give me the viewing pleasure
I get from looking at a 24 in side on and seeing everything that's going
on in it. Just my opinion. 

Im trying having them side by side like this but really thinking of going back to having them the proper way.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

No plants yet as I just finished filling all but three of them. I get 14 tanks this way instead of 6 or 8 the other way. All my tanks except display tanks are this way.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks great Frank. Can't wait to see what kinds of shrimp you put in them. Of course we'll need to see the updates specially when you start producing babies.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

*Cool Setup!*

Very cool setup! That looks pretty nice and clean.

What moss or plants will you add on these tanks?


----------

